# Garage Find



## Mudcreek1200 (Jan 6, 2016)

First thing I have to say is I model in HO gauge.I was on a clean out job getting a house ready for a landlord for new renters.The deal is anything that I want in the trashout I can keep.Found quite a few boxes of G Gauge trains.Can't find what company made them look on the bottom where should I look?Here are some picture of several of the locomotives.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Just guessing but they may be Bachmann.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Great find, and the price was right!


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

Possibly aristo-craft. Any other pics?


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice find. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The steam loco is an Aristocraft Rogers 2-4-2, I had one. If you look on the back wall there should be a small icon with the year produced. They are no longer in business.

USA trains made an NW2 but I don't know if Bachmann did. I would guess the 44 ton is also made by one of those 2 companies but I lean toward USA because I don't remember Bachmann making diesels.

G scale is very different than the smaller scales. Most manufactures did similar but did not duplicate another's models eg: USA made a GP7/9 (another story) and an F7 so Aristo made an RS3 and an FA.


----------



## Mudcreek1200 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok thank for the help.I would like to sell them as I don't model in this scale.I will try and post pictures of everything in the next few days to get some help with pricing.How do I get the picture right side up with an I phone?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Mudcreek1200 said:


> Ok thank for the help.I would like to sell them as I don't model in this scale.I will try and post pictures of everything in the next few days to get some help with pricing.How do I get the picture right side up with an I phone?


 As for right now, you ARE modeling in that scale!:laugh::laugh:

The picture orientation problem is an I phone thing, and others here have similar difficulties with that. I have an LG 'droid which works fine...... So far.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Gramps said:


> The steam loco is an Aristocraft Rogers 2-4-2, I had one. If you look on the back wall there should be a small icon with the year produced. They are no longer in business.
> 
> USA trains made an NW2 but I don't know if Bachmann did. I would guess the 44 ton is also made by one of those 2 companies but I lean toward USA because I don't remember Bachmann making diesels.
> 
> G scale is very different than the smaller scales. Most manufactures did similar but did not duplicate another's models eg: USA made a GP7/9 (another story) and an F7 so Aristo made an RS3 and an FA.


I can't see the couplers in the photo so I forgot to mention that USA uses hook and loop couplers while Bachmann and Aristo use knuckles that are somewhat compatible. If the previous owner switched to Kadees then that won't help. If you're with a group of G scalers just ask "What's the story on couplers in this scale?" but only ask if you're not offended by strong language.


----------

